# Help me chose a replacement HDTV



## Craigbob (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all,

My 8 year old Sammy HLR-5067w died this week. One or more of the boards have given up the ghost and so I'm looking for a replacement.

I'm looking for a 1080p in the 55" range. I've decided that 50" is too small and 60 is too large for the space. 

I'm looking to keep it under $1000.00. 
I'm leaning towards Plasma since I think it offers the best bang for the buck. 3d is a nice to have but not critical. Same for Smart TVs. I figure I can always upgrade my old Blu-ray player to a smart one pretty cheaply. 

This will be in a family room with a sliding glass door to the left with some curtains (plus it will be in an entertainment center where the sides can help block stray light.). Uses will be HDTV via DirectTV, XBox/Wii-U gaming and Blu-ray movies.


Here are some choices I'm looking at:

Panasonic T-CP55UT50 Costco has this for $750. All the reviews give it high marks.
Samsung PN51e535A3 - Costco has it for $649.
Panasonic TCP50UT50 @ Best Buy for $679.
Panasonic TC-P50S60 @ BB $699.
Panasonic TC-P50ST60 @ BB $999 (but again a bit smaller and more expensive than I'd like).
Samsung PN51F5300 - Walmart has it for $650
Panasonic TCP50U50 @ Best Buy for $499


I've also seen some 50"+ LEDs, but many of those are running about $1000, which is really at the upper edge of my budget.
Of those I've seen (a lot on clearance)

Toshiba 50L2200U for $699 on clearance locally
LG 55ls4500 $750
Insignia NS-55E480A13A $649 @ BB

I've looked at Vizio and LG, but the good ones seem to be out of my price range.

I'd like to get one this weekend if possible. Of these which is the best choice? Or is there a better option I've missed? 

Thanks.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

You might want to watch this video, it is pretty relevant even though they are talking about the 2012 models which are now going on clearance rack. 

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/vide...ting-leo-laporte-s-tvs-with-robert-heron.html


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Given your priorities and price range I would go with the TCP55UT50.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll echo what Leonard recommended, the UT50. :T The size depends upon you.


----------

